# Laundry Soap



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

How do you get your bars ground down to a powder for laundry soap? I make my own and the bars I grate do not get to a powder.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Betty, mine don't either but I do get it pretty small they put it in an old blender a little at a time and it will get almost to a powder. Also open the bars and let them dry out for a few days.


----------



## Faye Farms (Sep 14, 2009)

I use my food processor. I shred the soap. Then I mix in the borax and washing soda and give it a whizz with the cutting blades.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

With our humidity Betty, it's the washing soda and the borax that absorbs the moisture and lets the crumbles turn into powder. Vicki


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Well, my soap looks like it has colored bits/pieces in it. They do dissolve in the washer. So I have speckled soap. :crazy I grate it with a salad shooter and let that dry them break it up more. It just does not get to powder size. But since it works will leave it alone.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

It wasn't until I started blended it with the borax and washing soda that I could get it to a fine powder.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

shred the soap, mix in the borax & washing soda, then run through a blender...


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Okay, will try that!


----------



## carlidoe (Jul 30, 2010)

Faye Farms said:


> I use my food processor. I shred the soap. Then I mix in the borax and washing soda and give it a whizz with the cutting blades.


Same here.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

what is 'washing soda'? where do you get it?


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Dorit....Arm & Hammer Super Washing Soda.....Yellow Box...Laundry section at Walmart.


----------



## Dorit (Apr 20, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jdranch (Jan 31, 2010)

Anyone try scenting their laundry soap? Did it work (and if so, how much EO or FO)?


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

I use my messed up bars of scented soap for mine. Right now the scent is Cracklin Birch! Hubby likes me to use Dragons Blood scent on his as it gets the oily smell out of his oilfield clothes.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I scent my laundry bars. I use both EOs and FOs. 

My top sellers are Citrus (EO) and Galveston (FO)


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

Can I ask how much ground up gm soap, baking soda and borax? to make the laundry soap.

thank you.

Sheryl

sorry I should have searched through the recipe section before I asked. I saw a couple of recipes there. :blush2


----------

